# They are going to be fired up tomorrow!!!



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol: 25mph winds and snow:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> :lol::lol::lol: 25mph winds and snow:lol::lol::lol:


Your excited...I can tell! You tag out yet?


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Packed the snow camo...let's rock-n-roll

Do you think I'll need the Therma-cell?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah, i bet they will be. We're entered in a walleye tournament and they already cancelled the tournament today.:lol:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> Your excited...I can tell! You tag out yet?


Picked up the gun for a few hours yesterday and got busted by a silent SOB. I havent found one that I want to kill yet.. I did"eye" the 410 yesterday


----------



## Shooter Buck (Jul 30, 2008)

i guess i dont remember the last time it was this windy....how do the birds react to this "great" weather we have this morning?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Shooter Buck said:


> i guess i dont remember the last time it was this windy....how do the birds react to this "great" weather we have this morning?


Cold front will shut them down a good bit.. They may gobble once or twice on the roost and than just feed the rest of the day.. The wind of course is going to knock down their gobbles.. 

I could be wrong though


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Theyll be stuck to the woods and its gonna be a rough go of it IME.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

This wind has really put a hamper on the Turkey hunting plans this weekend.I only have until Sunday to fill my tag,I opted not to go today with this wind but tomorrow I have to go for a few hrs no matter what.I went out Monday and had a nice Tom about 75 yrds away just could'nt bring him out of this 20 ft circle he seemed to be staying in.I watched him for about 1hr45min.with no luck getting him any closer.I would of tried to get out after work one day during the week Had I known the weekend was going to be bad.Well anyone else that's hunting tomorrow on thier last day like me goodluck......


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Well...With the wind *RIPPING* and snow blowing sideways I watched (from the comfort of home) 2 different hens that acted like it was a nice summer day! One milled around up in one of the food plots and the other came in and fed around the bird feeders for awhile. That was around 8:30 this morning.

Just took a look across the street at an 8-9 acre meadow and there was ZERO out wandering.

I'll be in the blind in the morning. We shall see.

Hey Adam...All this wind even blew Frank and I off the bay on Thursday.

Good Luck to all!!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Paperboy 1 said:


> Well...With the wind *RIPPING* and snow blowing sideways I watched (from the comfort of home) 2 different hens that acted like it was a nice summer day! One milled around up in one of the food plots and the other came in and fed around the bird feeders for awhile. That was around 8:30 this morning.
> 
> Just took a look across the street at an 8-9 acre meadow and there was ZERO out wandering.
> 
> ...


 
I cant imagine that. Crawlers are probably got sea sick!!!:lol:


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Took a buddy to a real good spot this am. The blind was crushed by the wind. We were able to get it popped up again but didn't see a thing. 

Bailed at 930 am. To add insult to injury, a nice tom walks into my backyard at 2pm. 10" beard hangs out at 20 yrds under my bird feeder.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## THE GAME WARDEN (May 6, 2010)

Just got back from a two hour drive through the thumb farm country. I saw very few birds and none that were in chase mode.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

THE GAME WARDEN said:


> Just got back from a two hour drive through the thumb farm country. I saw very few birds and none that were in chase mode.


Quote me, Clear, cold and bad weather the last two days.. They will be hammering tomorrow. :evil:


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Quote me, Clear, cold and bad weather the last two days.. They will be hammering tomorrow. :evil:


I agree, you know theyre itching to go on the prowl. Tomorrow should be some fantastic hunting.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I've come to realize that you NEED turkeys for them to be fired up after a hard blow like Saturday.

Everyone I have spoke to around here have seen VERY few birds. We have no clue in heck what has happened to our turkeys. They just fell off the planet. 

No gobbling of any kind around here. Nothing going to the roost and nothing in the mornings on the roost! Frustrating!

If I do not get a bird this year it will be the first time in 11 years that I did not connect.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Quote me, Clear, cold and bad weather the last two days.. They will be hammering tomorrow. :evil:


Yes, they were gobbling like crazy on the roost, but all our birds were hen'd up all morning until we tagged out. 

Tom, how do you think the cold impacted nesting?


----------

